# Bitte um Mithilfe - Special zum Thema Steam in der kommenden PC Games



## plassma (4. Juli 2016)

Liebe PC-Games-Community,

wir arbeiten gerade an einem Special zum Thema Steam und würden gerne eure Meinungen und das Feedback der PCG-Community einbinden. Daher hier ein paar Fragen an euch. Die interessantesten davon werden wir evtl. auszugsweise im Heft abdrucken.

- Welche Rolle spielen die aktuellen Steam-Charts für eure Kaufentscheidung? Schaut ihr gezielt in die Hitlisten, um zu sehen, was gerade "angesagt" ist?

- Was sind die wichtigsten Faktoren für euch, um ein Spiel auf Steam zu kaufen? 

- Welche Rolle spielen YouTuber und Twitch-Streams in der Entscheidungsfindung? Und wie steht ihr in dem Kontext zu bezahlten Let's-Plays, also wenn Entwickler LPler dafür bezahlen, bestimmte Spiele im Kanal zu spielen, um Aufmerksamkeit dafür zu generieren?

Danke & Lieber Gruß,
Benedikt & Manuel


----------



## McDrake (4. Juli 2016)

plassma schrieb:


> Liebe PC-Games-Community,
> 
> wir arbeiten gerade an einem Special zum Thema Steam und würden gerne eure Meinungen und das Feedback der PCG-Community einbinden. Daher hier ein paar Fragen an euch. Die interessantesten davon werden wir evtl. auszugsweise im Heft abdrucken.
> 
> - Welche Rolle spielen die aktuellen Steam-Charts für eure Kaufentscheidung? Schaut ihr gezielt in die Hitlisten, um zu sehen, was gerade "angesagt" ist?




Die Charts interessieren mich überhaupt nicht.
Warum auch?
Ich kaufe mir ja auch keine Musik, nur weil sie in den Top-Ten ist oder gehe Filme schauen, welche ANDERE Leute für sehenswert halten.
Es geht ja um meinen Geschmack.




> - Was sind die wichtigsten Faktoren für euch, um ein Spiel auf Steam zu kaufen?


Inzwischen kaufe ich nur noch Spiele, welche auf meiner Wunschliste und in einer Aktion sind.
Denn ich habe noch mehr als genug Spiele, welche ich zwar irgendwann mal gekauft habe, aber nie gespielt.




> - Welche Rolle spielen YouTuber und Twitch-Streams in der Entscheidungsfindung? Und wie steht ihr in dem Kontext zu bezahlten Let's-Plays, also wenn Entwickler LPler dafür bezahlen, bestimmte Spiele im Kanal zu spielen, um Aufmerksamkeit dafür zu generieren?



Lets Play schaue ich höchsten mal, wenn ich mal den Lösungsweg nicht erkenne.
Ansonsten interessiert mich dieses Twitch & co überhaupt nicht


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. Juli 2016)

plassma schrieb:


> - Welche Rolle spielen die aktuellen Steam-Charts für eure Kaufentscheidung? Schaut ihr gezielt in die Hitlisten, um zu sehen, was gerade "angesagt" ist?



Die Charts üben bei mir keinen Einfluss auf meine Kaufentscheidung aus. Es ist nett ab und zu mal zu sehen, was bei den Leuten auf Steam gerade sehr gefragt ist, aber sonst interessiert mich das kaum. 
Da geh ich eher mal die Liste der Neuerscheinungen und kommenden Spiele durch und entdecke so das ein oder andere kleine Indiespiel.



> - Was sind die wichtigsten Faktoren für euch, um ein Spiel auf Steam zu kaufen?



Oftmals ist bei Steam der Preis entscheidend, daher kaufe ich da auch nur zu bestimmten Aktionen. Vollpreisspiele gibt es meist selbst im Retail-Markt billiger.



> - Welche Rolle spielen YouTuber und Twitch-Streams in der Entscheidungsfindung? Und wie steht ihr in dem Kontext zu bezahlten Let's-Plays, also wenn Entwickler LPler dafür bezahlen, bestimmte Spiele im Kanal zu spielen, um Aufmerksamkeit dafür zu generieren?



Kann ich gar nichts zu sagen, so selten wie ich mal in ein Lets Play reinschau. Eine Kaufentscheidung treffe ich eher über diverse Testberichte, Spielkonzepte sowie interessant ausgefallene Grafikstile.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juli 2016)

Ich richte mich nicht nach Charts, sondern nach meinen reinen Spiele-Geschmack. Charts sind für mich der unwichtigste Gesichtspunkt in meiner Kaufentscheidung.

Wichtigste Faktoren? Preis und persönliches Genre-Interesse.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Worrel (4. Juli 2016)

plassma schrieb:


> Liebe PC-Games-Community,
> wir arbeiten gerade an einem Special zum Thema Steam


Wer ist denn "wir"? offizielle PCG Mitarbeiter haben ja einen roten Namen und Spezial Rang hier im Forum.



> - Welche Rolle spielen die aktuellen Steam-Charts für eure Kaufentscheidung? Schaut ihr gezielt in die Hitlisten, um zu sehen, was gerade "angesagt" ist?


Exakt 0,0. 

Mir doch völlig egal, wenn andere gerade total auf Hype Spiel X abfahren - wenn ich zB mit "realen" Kriegssimulationen wie wohl _Battlefield 1 _eine sein soll, nix anfangen kann, werde ich mir das ja nicht holen, nur , weil das in irgendeiner Hitliste steht. Mein Pile of Shame ist auch so schon hoch genug.



> - Was sind die wichtigsten Faktoren für euch, um ein Spiel auf Steam zu kaufen?



Die wichtigsten Faktoren, um ein Spiel überhaupt zu kaufen, sind:
- originelles Gameplay
- interessante Story
- gelungenes Konzept
- angemessener Schwierigkeitsgrad
- ansprechende Grafik (nicht zu Verwechseln mit dem Grad an Fotorealismus)

Wenn ich die exklusiv-Wahl habe, kaufe ich ein Spiel lieber bei Steam; wenn 's das zB bei Humble Bundles mit Steam+ Steam-losen Key gibt, dann auch schon mal da.



> - Welche Rolle spielen YouTuber und Twitch-Streams in der Entscheidungsfindung?


Wenn's von dem Spiel keine Demo gibt, und ich von Trailern, Tests, Revies etc noch nicht genug Infos für eine Kaufentscheidung habe, dann schau ich auch mal in irgendein Let's Play rein. Das passiert allerdings selten genug. Wenn, dann ist es mir auch völlig egal, welcher Erwin das Spiel spielt, ich guck das eh nicht lang genug (wahrscheinlich so ~10-30 Sekunden am Stück), um mich für die Pappnase zu interessieren. Dann klick ich einfach irgendwo mitten ins Video und schau mir das Spielgeschehen an. Was der Typ da sabbelt, ist mir dann außer vielleicht bei Aussagen zur Steuerung völlig wumpe.



> Und wie steht ihr in dem Kontext zu bezahlten Let's-Plays, also wenn Entwickler LPler dafür bezahlen, bestimmte Spiele im Kanal zu spielen, um Aufmerksamkeit dafür zu generieren?


Das sollte dann deutlich dabeistehen.
Und wenn ich mich für LPs interessieren würde, und derjenige NUR solche Spiele spielt und die dann in den Himmel lobt, wäre das ein Fall für die Ignoreliste.

Ich geb ja zu, daß LPs auch mal lustig sein können - wie zum Beispiel hier, wo Gronkh im _WoW: Mists of Pandaria_ Video runfailt und sich aufregt  - aber größtenteils kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man anderen nur beim Spielen über die Schulter schauen sollte, statt selber zu spielen; nervige Endbosse mal ausgenommen.

Klar, um mal ~15-30 Minuten einen Eindruck vom Spiel zu bekommen - also quasi als Test/Review macht das Sinn - aber wenn da jemand 50 Folgen hochlädt, wie er einfach nur das Spiel spielt ... 
Interessant wird's wenn jemand eine spezielle Idee hat - zB den inneren Dialog von Gordon Freeman vertont, während er sich durch die Geschichte von HL spielt und dabei auch die Level bearbeitet, weil Gordon es nicht einsieht, an dieser Stelle über radioaktive Brühe drüber zu klettern, sondern stattdessen am Rand irgendwo hochklettert.
=> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J80KD4BG7M


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juli 2016)

plassma schrieb:


> Welche Rolle spielen die aktuellen Steam-Charts für eure Kaufentscheidung? Schaut ihr gezielt in die Hitlisten, um zu sehen, was gerade "angesagt" ist?




keine. 




> Was sind die wichtigsten Faktoren für euch, um ein Spiel auf Steam zu kaufen?



der preis. weshalb ich in aller regel (außerhalb von sales) überhaupt nichts mehr bei steam selbst kaufe.

edit: 
nicht, dass das falsch verstanden wird: ich kaufe natürlich nicht nur, weil irgendwas gerade billig ist. 
ich habe die frage so verstanden, weshalb ich gerade bei steam einkaufen würde. 




> Welche Rolle spielen YouTuber und Twitch-Streams in der Entscheidungsfindung?


 

keine. 



> Und wie steht ihr in dem Kontext zu bezahlten Let's-Plays, also wenn Entwickler LPler dafür bezahlen, bestimmte Spiele im Kanal zu spielen, um Aufmerksamkeit dafür zu generieren?



ist mir grundsätzlich herzlich egal.
wenn das offen gelegt wird, was es wohl zwingend muss, spricht meiner ansicht aber nichts dagegen: ist dann halt als werbung zu verstehen.
als unabhängiger tester kann sich der youtuber dann logischerweise nicht mehr inszenieren.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Juli 2016)

Charts, Videos und Streams sind für mich (mal abgesehen von Geheimtipps die ich nicht kannte) für mich kein Kriterium beim Spiele-Kauf, weil ich im Vorfeld schon entscheide ob ich ein Spiel haben will oder nicht, zumindest bei Must-Have Titeln zum Release


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juli 2016)

plassma schrieb:


> - Welche Rolle spielen die aktuellen Steam-Charts für eure Kaufentscheidung? Schaut ihr gezielt in die Hitlisten, um zu sehen, was gerade "angesagt" ist?



Mäßig bis gar nicht. Ich lese regelmäßig viele Seiten über PC Spiele und bin daher auch ohne Steam relativ gut informiert über Neuerscheinungen. Die Popularität einzelner Titel auf Steam ist für meine persönliche Entscheidungsfindung nicht von Belang. Anders sieht es da natürlich mit Steam-Reviews aus, die einen recht großen Einfluss auf meine Kaufentscheidung ausüben können.



> - Was sind die wichtigsten Faktoren für euch, um ein Spiel auf Steam zu kaufen?


Ohne besondere Reihenfolge:
- Vorgängertitel
- Entwicklerstudio
- Reviews (Video und Text)
- Steam User-Reviews
- Previews
- umfangreiche Recherche im Vorfeld der Veröffentlichung




> - Welche Rolle spielen YouTuber und Twitch-Streams in der Entscheidungsfindung?


Nur eine eher geringe bei mir. Ich schaue mir regelmäßig Youtube-Reviews zu Spielen an (wie etwa die von AngryJoe), aber das ist nur ein Punkt bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung (siehe oben). Live-Streams interessieren mich kaum. Zur Entscheidungsfindung ziehe ich sie nur bei mir bisher kaum bekannten Spielen heran oder bei Spielen, bei denen ich mir bei gewissen Aspekten (etwa einzelne Gameplaymechaniken) noch unsicher bin. Für Let's Play und Co. kann ich mich persönlich überhaupt nicht begeistern, ich spiele meine Spiele lieber selbst.



> Und wie steht ihr in dem Kontext zu bezahlten Let's-Plays, also wenn Entwickler LPler dafür bezahlen, bestimmte Spiele im Kanal zu spielen, um Aufmerksamkeit dafür zu generieren?


Ich stehe dem Konzept eher kritisch gegenüber, aber solange die Transparenz gewahrt bleibt und es klar kommuniziert wird, dass es sich um gesponserte Inhalte handelt, sollte es kein großes Problem sein. Generell interessieren mit Let's Play Videos aber sowieso kaum, daher bin ich da relativ indifferent.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2016)

plassma schrieb:


> - Welche Rolle spielen die aktuellen Steam-Charts für eure Kaufentscheidung? Schaut ihr gezielt in die Hitlisten, um zu sehen, was gerade "angesagt" ist?


 ich nehme die Charts nur als Anhaltspunkt, um auch mal was neues zu entdecken - denn es kommen ja SO viele Games raus, dass man selbst mit Spielemagazinen nicht alle mitbekommt  





> - Was sind die wichtigsten Faktoren für euch, um ein Spiel auf Steam zu kaufen?


 Ob es in Tests gut bewertet wurde, bei Steam bei den Nutzermeinungen ebenfalls und dass der Preis stimmt. Aber generell ist es mit egal, ob es "auf Steam" ist oder woanders: wenn ich von einem Spiel erfahre, welches mich interessiert, hole ich es mir. Meistens Retail im Laden.




> - Welche Rolle spielen YouTuber und Twitch-Streams in der Entscheidungsfindung?


 Lets Plays usw. schaue ich mir nur an, wenn ich nicht zu 100% sicher bin, ob das Spiel wirklich was für mich ist. Dann schaue ich etwas gameplay an, wobei mich dann mehr das Spiel interessiert als das, was der LetsPlayer erzählt. Und an sich schaue ich sogar eher mal ein LetPlay NACH dem Kauf an, wenn ich nämlich mal nicht weiterkomme  




> Und wie steht ihr in dem Kontext zu bezahlten Let's-Plays, also wenn Entwickler LPler dafür bezahlen, bestimmte Spiele im Kanal zu spielen, um Aufmerksamkeit dafür zu generieren?


 sehe ich kritisch, da der LetsPlayer dann - und sei es auch nur unterbewusst - das Spiel evlt besser aussehen lässt, als es ist. Aber sooo schlimm ist es auch nicht, denn wer seine Kaufentscheidung NUR auf 2-3 LetsPlayer stützt, wäre selber schuld, wenn das Game am Ende dann doch nicht gut ist. *[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juli 2016)

plassma schrieb:


> - Welche Rolle spielen die aktuellen Steam-Charts für eure Kaufentscheidung? Schaut ihr gezielt in die Hitlisten, um zu sehen, was gerade "angesagt" ist?



Charts spielen für mich generell keine Rolle, in keinem Bereich. Egal, ob Musik, Spiele, Filme, Bücher ... ich erlebe zu oft, dass sich mein Geschmack von dem der Masse unterscheidet, da ignoriere ich sowas einfach mal.



plassma schrieb:


> - Was sind die wichtigsten Faktoren für euch, um ein Spiel auf Steam zu kaufen?


Um ein Spiel bei Steam, anstatt z. B. Retail oder bei GOG zu kaufen? Hat unterschiedliche Gründe:

- Verfügbarkeit (logisch, wenn ich's haben will und ich kriege es nirgendwo anders, dann kaufe ich es bei Steam)
- Das Spiel ist Teil einer Reihe und ich habe bereits mehrere der Spiele auf Steam. Dann greife ich auch da zur Steam Version, auch wenn evtl. die GOG-Version ein paar Euro weniger kostet. Umgekehrt wäre es genauso.
- Extras, wie z. B. der Soundtrack. Wobei man da meistens bei GOG mehr kostenlosen Bonuskram bekommt.
- Manchmal der Preis. Wobei es mir an sich egal ist, ob ich für ein Indie-Spiel 8,99 EUR oder 9,99 EUR bezahle. Bei 44,99 EUR vs. 59,99 EUR für nen fetten Triple-A Titel würde es aber natürlich schon anders aussehen.




plassma schrieb:


> - Welche Rolle spielen YouTuber und Twitch-Streams in der Entscheidungsfindung?


Keine bzw. kaum eine. Es gibt ein paar Youtuber, die einen sehr ähnlichen Geschmack haben wie ich. Da finde ich schon mal das eine oder andere Spiel, das ich bisher nicht auf dem Schirm hatte und greife zu. Ansonsten schaue ich mir schon ab und zu Gameplay-Videos an, wenn mich ein Spiel interessiert, und entscheide danach, ob mir das Spiel gefällt oder nicht. Aber das hat dann weniger mit dem jeweiligen Youtuber zutun, als mit dem Spiel an sich. Let's Plays schaue ich eigentlich nur zu Spielen, die ich bereits kenne, um eine neue Perspektive auf das Spiel zu bekommen (quasi wie ein zweites erstes Durchspielen).




plassma schrieb:


> Und wie steht ihr in dem Kontext zu  bezahlten Let's-Plays, also wenn Entwickler LPler dafür bezahlen,  bestimmte Spiele im Kanal zu spielen, um Aufmerksamkeit dafür zu  generieren?


Davon halte ich nicht viel. Ich mag Youtuber, die in ihrer Art authentisch wirken, das Spielen, woran sie auch sichtbar Spaß haben und mit Interesse rangehen. Auf viele von den großen trifft das leider nicht zu, sowas schaue ich mir dann auch nicht an.


----------



## Batze (4. Juli 2016)

> - Welche Rolle spielen die aktuellen Steam-Charts für eure Kaufentscheidung? Schaut ihr gezielt in die Hitlisten, um zu sehen, was gerade "angesagt" ist?


Interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, Genauso wie diese Empfehlungen, im gegenteil, es Nervt nur. Was interessiert es mich was andere gerne Spielen, 0,0. 



> - Was sind die wichtigsten Faktoren für euch, um ein Spiel auf Steam zu kaufen?


Nur der Preis ist entscheidend. Steam interessiert mich überhaupt nicht und ist nur Mittel zum Zweck weil ja ohne dieses Zwangs Tool leider nichts mehr geht.



> - Welche Rolle spielen YouTuber und Twitch-Streams in der Entscheidungsfindung? Und wie steht ihr in dem Kontext zu bezahlten Let's-Plays, also wenn Entwickler LPler dafür bezahlen, bestimmte Spiele im Kanal zu spielen, um Aufmerksamkeit dafür zu generieren?


Let's Play schau ich mir oft mal an. Sei es um Infos zu bekommen oder wenn ich mal nicht weiterkomme, und einige sind echt gut darin und auch irgendwie Sympatisch, viele andere aber leider auch nicht. Und wenn Entwickler LPler dafür bezahlen, also wenn ich das wüsste würde ich den nicht mehr anklicken, Werbung bekomme ich nämlich auch so schon im I-Net genug um die Ohren geschmiert, da brauch ich nicht auch noch gesteuerte Spiele Tipps. Twitch sehe ich eher selten, aber auch da gilt das gleiche.


Eine andere Frage die hier auch schon gestellt wurde. Wer bist du denn und von welchem Heft redest du da, denn von PCGames kannst du nicht sein.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (4. Juli 2016)

- Welche Rolle spielen die aktuellen Steam-Charts für  eure Kaufentscheidung? Schaut ihr gezielt in die Hitlisten, um zu sehen,  was gerade "angesagt" ist?

Interessiert mich nicht die Bohne

- Was sind die wichtigsten Faktoren für euch, um ein Spiel auf Steam zu kaufen? 

Der Preis.

-  Welche Rolle spielen YouTuber und Twitch-Streams in der  Entscheidungsfindung? Und wie steht ihr in dem Kontext zu bezahlten  Let's-Plays, also wenn Entwickler LPler dafür bezahlen, bestimmte Spiele  im Kanal zu spielen, um Aufmerksamkeit dafür zu generieren?

Interessieren mich nicht die Bohne, noch nie eins komplett angesehen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (4. Juli 2016)

plassma schrieb:


> - Was sind die wichtigsten Faktoren für euch, um ein Spiel auf Steam zu kaufen?



Es sollte meinen Interessen entsprechen...logisch eigentlich. Btw .Ist die Frage darauf gemünzt, *direkt* bei STEAM zu kaufen ?




plassma schrieb:


> - Welche Rolle spielen YouTuber und Twitch-Streams in der Entscheidungsfindung? Und wie steht ihr in dem Kontext zu bezahlten Let's-Plays, also wenn Entwickler LPler dafür bezahlen, bestimmte Spiele im Kanal zu spielen, um Aufmerksamkeit dafür zu generieren?


 

Twitch spielt für mich keine Rolle ( gefällt mir nicht). YT im Einzelfall schon. Grundsätzlich versuche ich das aber kurz zu halten, da ich mir die Spiele dadurch nicht spoilern möchte


----------



## plassma (4. Juli 2016)

@Worrel: Manuel Fritsch und ich, beide freie Computec-Autoren. Ich schon seit einigen Jahren, Manuel seit einigen Ausgaben. Ich habe das hier mit meinem Privat-Account gepostet – möglich, dass die PCG daraus noch einen offiziellen macht.

LG,
Benedikt


----------



## Alisis1990 (5. Juli 2016)

Also 1.

Gar keine ^.^ ab und an schaut man mal zwar rein, das hat aber nur den Hintergrund mal zu sehen was die breite Masse so mag.

2.
Ich kaufe bei Steam spiele wie im laden. Wenn mir eure tests gut gefallen und mich das Spiel sowieso reizt dann kaufe ich es. Meistens aber nicht bei Steam da mir aufgefallen ist, dass sie bei einem großen elektronische Fachmarkt doch günstiger sind (zum Release).
So Spiele wo ich mir nicht sicher bin ob sie etwas sind beziehe ich dann über sehr günstige bundles in Steam oder wenn sie halt gerade mal im Sale sind.

3.
Ich habe so einen Let's Player der eig. den selben Geschmack hat wie ich. Konnte mich bisher blind darauf verlassen. Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe schaue ich mir von ihm gerne mal die ersten 2 Folgen an um mir ein Bild von dem Werk zu machen. 

Wenn ich aber mitbekomme das Let's Player Geld bekommen um ein bestimmtes Spiel positiv zu bewerten währe das ein Riesen Vertrauensbruch. Anders sind Let's player welche zwar das Spiel und meinetwegen auch Geld dafür bekommen, damit aber offen und ehrlich umgehen. Ihre Meinung darf sich davon nicht beeinflussen lassen. 
Werbung zu machen über dieses YouTube ist natürlich für publisher und Entwickler eine großartige Methode. Ich habe da auch garnichts dagegen. So kann ich mir dann schon vor Release gerne mal einen Überblick verschaffen ob das Spiel etwas für mich ist und ggf dann schon zu Release auch kaufen.



Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## plassma (5. Juli 2016)

Wow, da kommt ja schon einiges zusammen 

Danke schon mal an alle!

LG,
Benedikt


----------



## plassma (5. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage die hier auch schon gestellt wurde. Wer bist du denn und von welchem Heft redest du da, denn von PCGames kannst du nicht sein.



Ich bin freier Journalist und betreibe eine Medienagentur. Für Computec bin ich seit einigen Jahren als Autor tätig, darunter auch des Öfteren in der PC Games - schau dir mal die Reportagen der letzten Hefte an.

LG,
Benedikt


----------



## USA911 (5. Juli 2016)

1.) Steamcharts oder Charts im allgemeinen intereseren mich gar nicht, da ich noch nie einem Trend gefolgt bin, sondern immer nur meinem Interesse und gefallen.
2.) Der wichtigste Faktor für mich ist es, das es das Spiel nicht als Retailversion gibt. (Gilt als grundsatz für alles. Kaufe lieber im Laden und nicht online)
3.) Twitch gar nicht, da ich es nicht nutze. Youtuber, höchstens, wenn ich mir nach Fachzeitschriften nicht sicher bin über den Kauf, dann greif ich auf Youtuber zurück, aber nur welche, die das Spiel analysieren, aber nicht spielen oder in Gänze zeigen, da ich mir nicht zuviel vorweg nehmen lassen möchte.
4.) Bezahlte Let´s Plays stören mich nicht wirklich. Sollte aber klar im Video gekennzeichnet werden, das man sofort sehen kann, das es ein bezahltes Lets Play ist. Bei Bewertung von Spielen ist es ein No-go, da es dann einfach nur Werbung ist und nichts mit dem "Test" zu tun hat.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. Juli 2016)

plassma schrieb:


> - Welche Rolle spielen die aktuellen Steam-Charts für eure Kaufentscheidung? Schaut ihr gezielt in die Hitlisten, um zu sehen, was gerade "angesagt" ist?




Haben bei der Kaufentscheidung keine Relevanz für mich. Ja, ich guck mal rein, weil es doch ganz interessant ist, was gerade viel gekauft wird, aber ich orientiere mich da nicht dran. 



plassma schrieb:


> - Was sind die wichtigsten Faktoren für euch, um ein Spiel auf Steam zu kaufen?



Zum einen der Preis, zum anderen das grundsätzliche Interesse an einem Spiel. Sehr viele Spiele nutzen ja sowieso Steam - und wenn es da gerade ein gutes Angebot gibt greife ich da auch mal zu. Allerdings eher selten bei Neuerscheinungen, da man hier im Retail dann doch oft bessere Angebote findet. 




plassma schrieb:


> - Welche Rolle spielen YouTuber und Twitch-Streams in der Entscheidungsfindung?




Eine eher geringe. Es gibt zwei oder drei englischsprachige YT Kanäle die ich mir gerne anschaue, aber auch da eher Kritiken oder kurze Anspielvideos. Da bin ich schon auf kleinere Titel gestoßen, die ich so nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. 



plassma schrieb:


> Und wie steht ihr in dem Kontext zu bezahlten Let's-Plays, also wenn Entwickler LPler dafür bezahlen, bestimmte Spiele im Kanal zu spielen, um Aufmerksamkeit dafür zu generieren?



Spricht im Prinzip nichts dagegen, solange der  LPler es klar macht, dass er für seine Arbeit vom Entwickler entlohnt wird. Machen ja nur die meisten nicht, bzw. schieben nur einen kleinen Vermerk irgendwo ans Ende ihrer Videobeschreibung. Das wiederum ist meinem Empfinden nach unehrlich und damit Mist.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Juli 2016)

Kurz und knapp:

-keine
-Preis u. Wunschliste
-keine & ist mir ziemlich egal.


----------



## Exar-K (6. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp:
> 
> -keine
> -Preis u. Wunschliste
> -keine & ist mir ziemlich egal.


Noch kürzer:

Dito


----------

